# [SOLVED] dell n5010 function keys not displaying on screen but working



## Dr Faraz (Jun 23, 2011)

i have bought dell n5010 inspiron core i3 working good but worried of a single issue which is that the brightness and volume keys on top row is working but there icon while using is not displaying on screen one of my friend is using and his machine is displaying volume and brightness level on screen while using these keys,
i neeed help to enable that. and any one can help me to disable and enable the touch pad coz the key is there but not showing any response.
only caps and numlock activation and deactivation showed on screen yet.

thank u


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: dell n5010 function keys not displaying on screen but working*

Hello Dr Faraz and welcome to TSF,

Did you purchase this machine used? Is your friends machine the same model?


----------



## Dr Faraz (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: dell n5010 function keys not displaying on screen but working*

yes my machine is new and still in warranty but, the machine my friend using is dell studio. but kindly atleast we should know whether the brightness and volume level displayed on screen in dell inspiron n5010 which i m using, my friend with dell studio is using these functions and telling me that these were activated after the dell utility installation program i alsso installed that but not showing in screen, can we know whether its in the machine or just with studio


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: dell n5010 function keys not displaying on screen but working*

Your machine may not have the option of having the information display. I am unsure of whether or not your model will, but it should work "out of box" if it did. 

I have seen the display you are speaking of, but only on Studio and XPS laptops. I would consult your user documentation and/or contact Dell support to find out for sure.

GZ


----------



## Dr Faraz (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: dell n5010 function keys not displaying on screen but working*

thank you so much and efferts are well appriciated.


----------



## Dr Faraz (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: dell n5010 function keys not displaying on screen but working*

problem solved by myself anyways thanks for helping, its just an software defficiency which is resolved by installing an application called QUICKSET from the dell driver support website.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: dell n5010 function keys not displaying on screen but working*

Thank you for the update! Glad you got it sorted.


----------

